# Angeln in Italien [Meer]



## kresse (11. August 2008)

Hallo,

fahre demnächst nach Italien. Wollte mal fragen, wie das ist, wenn man im/auf dem Meer angeln will. Braucht man dazu eine Genehmigung, oder kann das jeder auch ohne Schein?

Mfg


----------



## slush (12. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Italien [Meer]*

am meer - küste kann jeder angeln ohne fischereischein - ohne erlaubnisschein 

am binnengewässer und an flusseinläufen braucht man ne erlaubnis - kann wenn einenn die polizia erwischt teuer werden

aber wie gesagt am meer iss ohne irgendwas erlaubt


----------



## kresse (12. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Italien [Meer]*

Danke...


----------



## kresse (13. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Italien [Meer]*

Ich fahre in die gegend von Neapel (2 Std. südl. von Rom) dort möchte ich Angeln, bis jetzt habe ich aber noch keien erfahrung im Meeresangeln. Kann mir hier einer ein Paar Tipps geben?


----------



## slush (13. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Italien [Meer]*

neapel weiss ich nichts - kenne nur lignano bei venedig


----------



## kresse (14. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Italien [Meer]*

Und, noch ne allgemeien Frage, kann man die großen fische (falls ich solche Fange) auch mit Genickbruch (schlag auf kopf) + kiemenrundschnitt töten?

Hat sonst noch jemand tipps?


----------



## kresse (20. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Italien [Meer]*



kresse schrieb:


> Und, noch ne allgemeien Frage, kann man die großen fische (falls ich solche Fange) auch mit Genickbruch (schlag auf kopf) + kiemenrundschnitt töten?
> 
> Hat sonst noch jemand tipps?


 Weiß keiner bescheid?


----------



## slush (20. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Italien [Meer]*

kiemenschnitt ja - schlag auf kopf ist kein genickbruch sondern eine betäubung - - man versetzt den fisch quasi in ohnmacht


----------



## kresse (21. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Italien [Meer]*



slush schrieb:


> kiemenschnitt ja - schlag auf kopf ist kein genickbruch sondern eine betäubung - - man versetzt den fisch quasi in ohnmacht


 
Danke,

also ganz genauso wie bei kleinen fischen, oder?

Mfg


----------



## Jens0883 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Italien [Meer]*

Ja.
Also ich war im Meer relativ erfolgreich. Einfach ein schweres Sargblei( 80gr +) und ein Vorfach von ca 50 cm. Als Köder Seeringelwürmer, Muscheln, Fischstücke oder Schnecken.


----------



## Starcrunch (24. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Italien [Meer]*



slush schrieb:


> am binnengewässer und an flusseinläufen braucht man ne erlaubnis - kann wenn einenn die polizia erwischt teuer werden


Ist das einfach ein Schein den jeder kaufen kann, so wie in Frankreich?
oder braucht man da wie in D auch ne Fischerprüfung dafür?


----------



## slush (24. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Italien [Meer]*

iss ne erlaubnis - aber wo du die kriegst muss selbst frsagen - frag am besten in nem angelladen - meines wissens bekommste des in der touris info - aber frag lieber nochmals - kriegste so oihne fischereischein


----------



## Hanno (24. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Italien [Meer]*

Was fängt man in Italien eigendlich von der Küste aus?
Gruß Hanno


----------



## slush (25. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Italien [Meer]*

petermännchen und doraden - lippfisch - schau mal im i -net - gibt es genug quellen zu


----------



## flofish (25. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Italien [Meer]*



kresse schrieb:


> Und, noch ne allgemeien Frage, kann man die großen fische (falls ich solche Fange) auch mit Genickbruch (schlag auf kopf) + kiemenrundschnitt töten?
> 
> Hat sonst noch jemand tipps?




Das weis doch jeder das man ein Fisch mit einem genickbruch töten kann. Wenn du richtig draufhaust. 

Ja ich hab noch ein Tipp:

Nimm ein Messer und stech ihm am Bauch auf... 


mfg flo


----------



## slush (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Italien [Meer]*

du hast nicht wirklich was am hut mit angeln oder?

nimm ein messer und stech ihm in bauch - die banalste aussage die ich seit langem gelsesen habe - schade dass jeder ohne vorwissen am meer tun kann was er will ...:v


----------

